# standing still



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Try adding height under your heels. Add shims of cardboard and trial and error to find the height that works for you.

Usually a 1/4" or less will improve your stability. Test it with various heights of cardboard, foot position and foot angle.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

send me a good :cool2: video ill help,


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Ive noticed that what pr of footwear i have on has a huge effect on stability, I have 2 pr of shoes that allow stability but I dont always remember to wear them, expierment with different foorwear see if that helps!


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, try shoes/boots with a defined heel hight. I shoot like crap with flat shoes on, but hold rock solid with hiking boot type heel elivation. Not everyone is the same however, some guys shoot better with flats on. Experiment and see for yourself.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I always wondered if alot of other archers used different footwear for better stabilization... I am like 5'9" tall and weigh around 270lbs,, Even worse yet I only have like a size 9 shoe... Talk about swaying...I think I'll try some higer heels this week when shooting... i Have the same issue with too much movement/swaying...


----------



## dalton4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Are you locking your knees? Sometimes an archer will lock their knees straight and tense their leg muscles and it can cause them to sway. Make sure your knees are not locked straight and that you are relaxed.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

A lot of people, including myself, shoot with inserts in their shoes. It can get expensive but it is worth it!! Mine were about $ 200 but I put them in any shoe I am wearing to shoot in. And I too shoot in a shoe with a defined heel!! This really does help!!


----------

